# Won't Start up - flashing question mark



## kevannon (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been having some trouble lately. My Laserwriter driver went bad and then my problems snowballed. Now I can't start up...I keep getting the flashing question mark icon at startup. I'm running on MAC OS 9.1 (I know...about time I upgrade!)

I tried turning off extensions already. And still have flashing MacOs/? icon

Then started up using my Mac System disc which was unable to read my hard drive and asked if I wanted to initialize it...Of course, I said no.

Then, I started up using Norton's System Works (held down "c" with disc in drive at start up). Ran Norton's on my drive and rec'd a message that "Macintosh Hard Drive cannot be deleted" since it is a startup disc. Then it cancelled the scan on me and advised that I should boot off the Norton's disc. Which I was already running off of. Any tips?

Should I look for different software...maybe Disk Warrior?

HELP!!


----------



## kevannon (Nov 5, 2004)

*Disk Warrior Worked*

Thought I'd give Disk Warrior a try...and it was highly successful! 

Now I move on to Mac OS X

:winkgrin:


----------

